# Building a Wood Kayak



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Gang,

I am thinking of building a kayak this winter from a kit. Poked around on line and there are some really pretty boats out there. Not looking for data on brands, etc right now.

You guys have spent a lot of time in your 'yaks and on the water and I am curious about what you think of wooden boats. Seems to be more popular up North and in the Northwest. Probably would do more cruising than fishing.

I have a sit on top 'yak, a paddle board so have some experience with paddle craft. I have built a few small wooden boats in the past as well -- though not expert by any means.

Thoughts? Pitfalls? Watch outs?

Thanks


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I ran into a couple in rocky bayou in niceville with a beautiful sit in wood kayak the guy built. It was was awesome. He told us the wood he used by I don't remember, no clue if it waa from a kit. Only hesitation I'd have is how salt water would be on the components. Good luck tho.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

They are gorgeous boats when done right. I am thinking of glassing the inside and out, though not sure how much this would detract from wood. Cypress jon boats I used to build used fiberglass tape on all the joints and the rest was varnished with multiple coats
They held up really well but were not in salt water and were stored in a dry shed


----------



## Bahen (Apr 6, 2012)

Wood kayaks are much lighter and faster than plastic ones. They are a lot of fun to paddle.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Try finding a book by Ted Moore "KayakCraft". A good "how to book" of plans and techniques.

I too want to build one of cypress and cedar. I think using monel staples via an air nailer would workout well.
And then a thin LineX clear coating.


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

While you are looking, check these sites.


www.jemwatercraft.com/ 
On this one, look to the upper right & click on the “Tutorials” & “Forum” tags. 
On the forum, be sure to look over the “Builders Log”.
My dream is to build his “Sabalo SOT “ with a mirage drive.




www.southernpaddler.com/phpBB3/

This one has lots of chitchat about Yaks, Pirogues & Canoe building & other general bragging.

As for books, try, “Stitch-and-glue Boatbuilding” by Chris Kulczychi, “Ultralight Boatbuilding” by Thomas J. Hill & “Building Classic Small Craft” by John Gardner. (This one is mostly plans but still has lots of good info).

You may also want to check out “www.Woodenboat.com”.


----------



## brianBFD (Sep 17, 2012)

This guy may be able to help you out too.

http://www.lostangler.com/blog/


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Cool, thanks guys.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Here's a company that sells both kits and plans. These are for stitch and glue. 
http://www.pygmyboats.com/boat-kits.html

Pretty boats and not cheap at all!


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

Contender said:


> Here's a company that sells both kits and plans. These are for stitch and glue.
> http://www.pygmyboats.com/boat-kits.html
> 
> Pretty boats and not cheap at all!


 

Pigmy yak kits & plans are very good.
When I was in Colorado, I built the Coho HI from the kit.
http://www.pygmyboats.com/boats/coho-hi-kayak-kit.html

Because it was my first build, I had many questions & bothered the pi$$ out of their engineers & a couple of local guys who had also built their boats.
It also took me about twice e as long to build it as they said.

I can’t tell you how well it performed because when my bud’s & I took it out for it’s maiden voyage & sea trial, some guy offered me more money for it than I felt I could afford to turn down. So I only got to paddle it for about 10 minutes. In that time however, my buds & I were very well impressed & it looked like it would be a great touring/paddling boat but would suck for fishing. 

Having said all that, if I were to build another yak it would be a SOT & it would be the Sabalo from Jem watercraft.
Here is a link to it.
http://www.jemwatercraft.com/Sabalo.php


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks
I have looked at both Pygmy's and Jemcraft's web site. Like both of them a lot, look like they know what they are doing. 

For the first one, I''l probably go with a complete kit, as I have never built a kayak or done any stitch and glue construction. Plus I know I can't cut anything as accurate as a CNC machine can. 

It will be after the first of the year before I pull the trigger, but something I have been wanting to do.

Thanks


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Good thread and BigRed thanks for the link to the Sobalo.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Here's another company that has been around a while and has some really pretty boats

http://www.clcboats.com/shop/

These are East Coast folks might save a little on shipping


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Those are some pretty cool links. It would be really cool to see a wooden yak at the next GCKFA Tourney.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

If I was not rebuilding my V20 I might have already ordered plans for the Sobalo. Maybe after I finish this monstrosity in the garage.


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

Mark, Jem’s owner/designer/chief-cook & bottle-washer, suggest that you build a simple yak first if you have never done it (Stitch & Glue) before. 
I have to say that I agree. 
Even with the kit, I made more than one somewhat costly/time consuming mistakes on the pigmy. Hence, the many call back to Pigmy “Why doesn’t the______look like it says in the picture.” Or “Why doesn’t the ____ fit on the _____ as the plan says”.
If ya get my drift.

Jem has a couple of free plans for a simple sit-in yak. Plans only you cut it all out your self, but they are very simple plans & if you have trouble building these you should not try the more complicated kits.

Jem also has a good tutorial & a great forum for help & info from others who have built his boats.

Jem’s Forum/tutorial page; http://www.jemwatercraft.com/forum/
Jem’s free plan page: http://www.jemwatercraft.com/free.php

Also, look at his “Wadefish”, similar to the Sabalo with subtle differences asked for by a couple of Yakers from “Down Under”.


----------

